# Need new Dog advice.



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have always known I was going to have more then 1 dog. I got my first dog last year, he is a rescued 5 year old Chihuahua mix. He was PERFECT for us, we have a small apartment and had minimal income. He was super super low energy, it took him 5 months to get through a 13 pound bag of dog food. 

Now that my SO has his masters degree, he is getting into his career and will be making good money. We are also moving into a larger apartment where it's JUST us and not us and his brother.
We are not getting any other pets, once the rats we have pass on we only have fosters and my bunny.

My dog is SO low energy...and well. I am not LOL. I want a dog that is higher energy, one that wants to go running with me, biking, hiking, one that loves the outdoors, one that will play fetch and tug-of-war.

I want to rescue from the pound or ASPCA. I need to know that this dog will be friendly to me and my other dog and kids.
For this reason I think I want a puppy. But does anyone have another suggestion?

I have like 5-7 months to think, research and prepare.


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

Go for a working breed - they CAN'T sit still! xP Each breed is different, so search for working breeds and read the basics of each to narrow down your search one by one.

You don't need a puppy for them to be friendly to your kids and other animals, just one who was well-socialized. I know for sure that no shelter would put vicious dogs up for adoption, but the one close to me also post notes if the dog is still skittish or was abused. This doesn't automatically mean that they'll be unfriendly, but it is something to watch out for. Bring one of your children with you to the shelter, and ask if you might be able to bring one of your dogs with you to see how they react.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the working breeds, but was a little worried about it being crazy inside. We do live an apartment still and will for a while, and if the dog gets bored when inside and barks that can be a major issues.

I was figuring a mutt, since the pound is mostly full of them, but will of course consider any dog that fits my needs.

I planned on bringing my dog, but I don't have kids the but very young nieces and don't want them to be in any danger, and someday I do plan on having kids probably within the next 5-10 years.
I suppose if the dog has some minor issues with kids, I can take it classes. I will be taking my current dog to training classes, and will do it for my new dog as well.

Since Pits are usually mixed breeds, does anyone know how high energy they are? I want high energy but not a dog that's gonna torment my chi while inside or tear apart my home cause it is bored when I am at classes LOL


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry, I read "my other dog and kids" and assumed you had children. ><

A mutt is always good - most people say they're the best kind of dogs. As for Pits, a friend of mine used to own several and they were precious. <3 They had a "medium" energy level, they were happy to run and play or sit on the couch with the family. They had a small daughter (8, I believe,) who loved them dearly. The only problem they had with them was training them not to jump up on her and knock her down, and a bit of a chewing problem up until they were about 2yrs old. She was, thankfully, never severely injured, but it was always scary for her parents.

Since you have nieces (that I'm assuming don't live with you,) I would take the dog to training classes before introducing them (regardless of breed/mutt,) so you can make sure you have a good handle on them when the girls come around. When they do meet, if the dog is/was a little skittish, I wouldn't let them start throwing their arms around him as it could scare him and he might lash out.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

It all depends on the pit and what he's mixed with if you're not careful they can become hard to handle and relatively easy to bore them, there is a chance they will get destructive if they don't have a 'job' or an outlet; for some a babysitting/housesitting gig is perfect for others a 10 mile walk isn't enough (that's what happens when you cross them with a ridgeback ) it just depends on the individual. 

I have an ACD cross and she is very intelligent a quick learner, good with kids, active (loves activity, and good with chillin') a little talkative but I like the conversation and by no means do I mean yappy, she rummbles, and yodels, and makes all sorts of silly noises common to cattle dogs. 

I've heard that King Charles spaniels are relatively middle of the line when it comes to energy, not too yappy, and they aren't very big so should be ok with a chi.

Or do you like smaller dogs? Papilon or Dachshund 
are usually more high energy than a chi. Dachshund can be stubborn and sometimes a lil' nippy not to mention yappy if not properly trained as they are hounds, Papillon are said to be like mini border collies smart and active.

Or if you don't mind a little higher maintenance a Poodle may be a good choice.

Or the Good Ol' Mutt which can fit pretty much any ones needs, because their blood is just as varried as as any lifestyle. Look around a little and see what's out, their call up your local shelter and describe your desired dog.

Hope I've given you a few ideas.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thansk for all the help so far 

I am looking for a larger dog. I would prefer 40-100 pounds. As long as it will be active, my SOs mom has a Lab/Poodle mix and he is a nut job, I love him the death and he is so active and playful. He is about 90 pounds.

I suppose my best bet would be to go to the pound when I am ready to adopt and spend time with all the dogs. And if none fit my needs to go back another day.

I know the ASPCA has a system where you take a test and answer lots of questions on your lifestyle and a the end you get a color. And they match you up with all dogs that go well with that color since they do extensive behavioral testing.

I have usually worked with rescues, but I am 99% sure this time I want to go the pound route and save a dog on death row, or a dog saved by the ASPCA.
Someday when I have a house with a big yard, I want more dogs. I love rats like crazy and would never give them up for the world, my heart belongs to dogs <3


----------

